
Ask HN: What is your favorite way of setting up online store in 2018? - __x__
What services and technologies do you use when you&#x27;d like to quickly build a small online store? Can you provide some ideas on where to start? What are some simple things I can build by myself? Any ideas?
======
rococode
Reddit's /r/entrepreneur has a great selection of posts on this:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/search?q=shopify&restr...](https://old.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/search?q=shopify&restrict_sr=on&include_over_18=on&sort=relevance&t=all)

Generally speaking it seems that Shopify is the most popular platform for
quickly deploying a store and easily adding on features you need.

The steps are usually along the lines of:

\- Pick a product/niche

\- Pick a store name

\- Build out a store website (on Shopify, for example)

\- Run targeted ads on Facebook, Reddit, Google

\- Figure out logistics for stocking/shipping

\- Cross your fingers and hope that your store somehow beats out the thousands
of other stores out there...

It's definitely gotten harder and harder to "win" with a small online store
now that Amazon and other web retail sites are so dominant. You might want to
consider selling a product directly on Amazon with FBA or another established
site like eBay.

------
LionBlack8
I want to start my own business and I need to build an online store for this
purpose. Frankly speaking, the only way that I've found is to use one of the
website builders like those on [http://www.beautifullife.info/web-
design/10-best-ecommerce-b...](http://www.beautifullife.info/web-
design/10-best-ecommerce-builders/) , but I haven't chosen yet. So, your
suggestions are very helpful for me. I'm going to check them. Thanks for
sharing:)

------
mattmanser
Shopify. No point making a small store yourself.

